# Tropical Fish Room



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Jerry Draper the owner of the Tropical Fish Room in Brantford is closing his doors. He is a long time hobbyist and his store has been open for 19 years. He is having a closing sale if any one is looking for anything. He also has a 500 gallon tank to sell.



166 Grand River Ave

Brantford, Ontario
.
(519) 756-6225


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow, thank you for the info
How long is the sale on till ?


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, Ill have to give him a call. I've known Jerry for years. sad to hear he's closing.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

sad to see another privately owned shop close its doors


----------



## crawfish (Jan 8, 2013)

I believe the store and sale are over at the end of august. I am sad to see him go as well.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Tropical fish room will be missed. Wishing Jerry and family all the best in your new line of work. Hope to see you all in the future at shows and auctions.


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

WOW, that's a pull. Anyone going over to the store?


----------

